
The Open Source Entitlement Complex - alexellisuk
https://medium.com/@fommil/the-open-source-entitlement-complex-bcb718e2326d
======
daly
Therapist: So you're afraid that you're letting down people you've never met
and who you've given something for free?

Me: Yeah, basically

\-- Mathew Garrett

